# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Trekking tại ba ngọn núi cao nhất Nam bộ

## nguyetnt

Đi thẳng vào lùm cỏ, xuyên ngang rừng tre hay đi thẳng là tới… là những lời khuyên bạn nhận được của người dân địa phương trong hành trình trekking ba ngọn núi cao nhất Nam Bộ.

Trekking - loại hình du lịch đi bộ đến vùng nông thôn, vào rừng hoặc xuyên núi để tìm hiểu thiên nhiên cũng như cuộc sống của người dân bản xứ.

Núi Bà Đen






Hành trình chinh phục ngọn núi. 

Vẻ đẹp của ngọn núi từ trên cao.
Núi Bà Đen là ngọn núi cao nhất (986m) Nam Bộ. Núi thuộc xã Thạnh Tân, huyện Hoà Thành, thị xã Tây Ninh, tỉnh Tây Ninh, cách thị xã Tây Ninh 11km về phía đông bắc, cách TP.HCM 110km. Tên gọi của ngọn núi có nguồn gốc từ truyền thuyết về Lý Thị Thiên Hương của người con gái có làn da bánh mật (bà đen) xinh đẹp, tuyết hạnh.

Quần thể di tích Núi Bà Đen do 3 ngọn núi tạo thành là Núi Heo - Núi Phụng - Núi Bà Đen. Các điểm tham quan tại đây là hệ thống chùa Điện Bà (chùa Hạ, Trung, Thượng và chùa Hang); các động Thanh Long, động Ông Hổ, động Ba Cô, động Ba Tuần, động Thiên Thai, động Ông Tà...
Có ba cách chinh phục đỉnh núi là cáp treo, máng trượt và chinh phục khoảng 1.000 bậc thang. Song cả ba phương tiện di chuyển này chỉ đưa bạn đến khoảng giữa ngọn núi, nơi là điểm dừng chân cuối cùng của du khách. Riêng với những người muốn chinh phục cả ngọn phải chịu khó men theo đường mòn len lỏi giữa những tảng đá, hang động khoảng 2h đồng hồ để lên đỉnh núi. Đoạn đường này “nói khó đi cũng được, nói dễ đi cũng xong” vì bạn có thể chinh phục một mình hay thành nhóm. Song việc trekking cùng cả nhóm sẽ khiến đoạn đường được thu ngắn và tiếng cười cũng nhiều hơn.

Núi Chứa Chan






 Núi Chứa Chan mời gọi với những đoạn đường xuyên cây,  xuyên cỏ mà đi. 



Vẻ đẹp tuyệt tác của núi Chứa Chan.
Núi Chứa Chan hay núi Gia Ray, núi Gia Lào thuộc huyện Xuân Lộc, tỉnh Đồng Nai, là ngọn núi cao thứ hai khu vực Nam Bộ.

Ngọn núi này thu hút du khách với ngôi chùa bảo Quang và cây đa hai gốc một ngọn nổi tiếng lnih thiêng. Từ chân núi lên chùa hay cây đa này, bạn có thể men theo những bậc thang bằng đá do chùa xây dựng bằng tiền công quả. Song hành trình chinh phục ngọn núi mới thật sự gian khó. “đi thẳng vào lùm cây”, “xuyên qua bụi tre”, “đi ngang trảng cỏ”… là những lời khuyên bạn nhận được khi may mắn “vớ” được bất kỳ người dân địa phương nào trên đoạn đường. Điểm thú vị thứ hai là ngọn núi có những đoạn đường vòng nhất định. Đó là lý do nhiều nhóm sau khi “đi rã chân vẫn không tới”, một số người quyết định đi về, một số tiếp tục chinh phục đỉnh núi thì chỉ một lúc sau, cả hai gặp nhau tại một điểm và đang ở hướng lên núi.

Đường lên núi và đường lên chùa cách khá xa nhau nên bạn cần phải hỏi thật kỹ trước khi xuất phát.

Núi Bà Rá




Núi Bà Rá thuộc phường Sơn Giang thị xã Phước Long, tỉnh Bình Phước. Người S’Tiêng gọi ngọn núi này là Bơnom Brah, nghĩa là Ngọn núi Thần. Đây là ngọn núi cao thứ 3 của Nam bộ

Xét về độ cao, núi Bà Rá thấp hơn so với hai ngọn núi còn lại nhưng về độ dốc cầu thang tại ngọn núi này khá cao nên tốn nhiền thời gian và công sức để chinh phục hơn. Điểm đặc biệt của ngọn núi này là nếu có thổ địa dẫn đường, thì ở một vài đoạn, bạn sẽ được người bạn ấy “ăn gian” thời gian khoảng cách với các trải nghiệm thú vị như đu dây, đạp lên lớp cỏ mục nghe mùi ngai ngái hay ngắm những cành lan vắt vẻo trên các cây cổ thụ.

Một vài lưu ý khi trekking 3 ngọn núi:
- Đoạn đường từ Sài Gòn đến 1 trong 3 ngọn núi dao động từ 120 – 180km.  Tùy ngọn núi bạn chọn mà chọn hướng di chuyển phù hợp.
- Mang theo lều trại, dây thừng (dù), tấm trải, túi ngủ, dao đi rừng, bật lửa, nến, nồi, đồ ăn dễ sử dụng và dễ bảo quản. Đặc biệt là café, viên C sủi, một chai rượu nhỏ
- Mang theo một số thuốc cơ bản, kem chống muỗi, kem chống côn trùng.
- Trang bị giày chuyên đi bộ.
- Vật dụng trong ba lô gọn, nhẹ, đơn giản nhất có thể.
- Mang nước đủ dùng vì trên đỉnh núi rất hiếm.
- Di chuyển cùng nhóm tránh tách ra đi riêng một mình.
- Không nên di chuyển khi trời đang mưa.
- Nghiên cứu địa hình để lên kế hoạch di chuyển trước khi xuất phát.

Nếu không có ý định cắm trại qua đêm trên đỉnh núi, có thể dự tính thời gian cho chuyến đi như sau: 8h đến chân núi, gửi xe, soạn đồ lên núi. 8h30 xuất phát từ chân núi. Đến nơi nghỉ ngơi, ăn uống. 14h bắt đầu đi xuống.

Nếu có ý định qua đêm trên đỉnh núi có thể xuất phát trễ hơn. Nhớ mang lều, áo ấm, thức ăn, nước uống nếu cắm trại. Đặc biệt nhóm cắm trại không ít hơn 10 người và phải có cả nam.


Theo: An Huỳnh / Infonet

----------


## lunas2

toàn thấy hs tích cực đi nhỉ

----------


## thientai206

lại nhớ lần mình trekking Hàm lợn quá  :Smile:

----------


## didierdrogtu

một chuyến đi thú vị !!!

----------


## nguoithat

đi vào mùa nào là thích hợp nhất

----------

